# Sexing auratus "El Cope"



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a trio of EL Cope auratus that have produced fertile eggs. I believe I have two males and one female. I think the one in the bottom of this pic is the female. Can anyone confirm this? Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

